# Gibson Angus Young Signature SG vs Gibson SG-3



## Kiggz (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey I cant decide on what to get! They are all so bad ass. I narrowed it down to these 4 after looking at 100 guitar reviews. I want that heavy gibson sound. 

I have heard the Les Paul sounds stronger than the SG models any evidence to that ?. I like the SG model its nice and looks lighter than the les paul. So any reviews or recommendations ? Whats the difference between the 3 SG models, mainly the SG and the SG3 ? i assume the angus young model is like the standard SG Just a bit better.


Gibson Les Paul

Gibson SG Standard

Gibson SG-3

Gibson SG Angus Young signature

This is a tough choice i cant choose anyone that owns one of these review please!!!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Which ones have you played?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

In my experiences, I prefer the balance, sound and feel of the Les Paul but many here would say SG. It's really on what you're comfortable with. Long and McQuade is always swimming in Gibsons, go devote a whole day to playing every last one!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I LOVE the look of the Angus Young model and I played one recently. Beautiful, however it suffers from the same malady as most SGs. Neck heavy as hell.

If that doesn't bother you, I think it's a hel of a guitar.


I'd get the Les Paul, even though I much prefer the looks and tone of the SG.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Our singer has the Gibson SG-3 (the 3 pickup model, with single volume and tone and the kinda varitone switch?) and I've played it a lot. I wouldn't get that one. That middle pickup is awkward and really gets in the way when you're trying to pick.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Our singer has the Gibson SG-3 (the 3 pickup model, with single volume and tone and the kinda varitone switch?) and I've played it a lot. I wouldn't get that one. That middle pickup is awkward and really gets in the way when you're trying to pick.


I always had a problem strumming on an SG. The bridge is just so weirdly close to the neck and everything feels so compacted.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

My choice would be the SG, 61 reissue actually. the don't like the Bigsby style trem on the ANngus, the SG3 as many mentionned is anoying a bit to play. But since those are pretty expensive guitars, it's something that you need to go the a store with them in stock, get in a room with an amp, and play them all. My local shop lets me bring my amp when i'm looking at a new Axe, so that's cool. But, as we all say...play then...don't order it without having try them and try them long...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> My choice would be the SG, 61 reissue actually. the don't like the Bigsby style trem on the ANngus, the SG3 as many mentionned is anoying a bit to play. But since those are pretty expensive guitars, it's something that you need to go the a store with them in stock, get in a room with an amp, and play them all. My local shop lets me bring my amp when i'm looking at a new Axe, so that's cool. But, as we all say...play then...don't order it without having try them and try them long...


The trem on the Angus model I played was more lke a Maestro (nothing like a Bigsby).


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

To think of it, the only SG I really like is the one with 3 single coils, but I hated the way it sounded.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The trem on the Angus model I played was more lke a Maestro (nothing like a Bigsby).


So more like this?









Its an Epiphone, but its a sweet guitar. I did have a little difficulty adjusting to the three pick-ups. The Maestro is pretty good, IMO. Combined with a roller bridge it doesn't go out of tune except for the more extreme bends. In fact, I've gotten so used to the floating trem due to this guitar that I find myself trying to pull up on one way systems.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I love the look of the Maestro trem, I think it makes the SG look both classy and bad assed at the same time. My dream SG right now is the Elliot Easton SG in white, but since that one's listed at 5k or something silly like that, I'm with Al3d: the '61 re-issue looks awesome, plays awesome and sounds awesome!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wheeman said:


> So more like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trem is pretty similar to that as I recall, but of course it's a two pickup model and it's brown.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

go test them all out.

if you want a lighter guitar, get the SG. if you want more of a full tone and can handle the weight, get a les paul.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

For the record, I'm 6' and 135 lbs. and I prefer a Les Paul, sometimes peoples weight makes a difference...


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*either*



bagpipe said:


> Our singer has the Gibson SG-3 (the 3 pickup model, with single volume and tone and the kinda varitone switch?) and I've played it a lot. I wouldn't get that one. That middle pickup is awkward and really gets in the way when you're trying to pick.


I agree. there was one on sale here a while back and I wanted to like it but the middle pickup was a no deal for me.

I find the 61rI style (where it connects neck to body) tends toward MORE neck dive. the standard SG has a bit less, but it is still there. I have a standard SG, and it is tolerable with a wide suede back strap. GREAT higher fret access, light and comfy. 

Les Paul is also great if you have the coin, the newer ones have some differences that may be less desirable. The pots are circuit board mounted and the bodies are chambered vs. weight relieved. Big difference. If you can find a used LP std from 2003, 2004 or so, you can save BIG coin too. There was one for sale in the classified section. I have a std and a R7 historic.

My recommendation : used LP Std, or SG Std dependiny on how they feel on you.

cheers


----------



## Kiggz (Jan 8, 2008)

I have only played the SG standard, I have never played a les paul or a angus young. 

SO people are really hating on the SG3's pick ups ? what is so awkward about the 3 pick ups ? 

I have read a lot about the Les paul vs the SG how big is the difference as far as tone ? is the SG more mellow and the Les Paul more thick in comparison ? 

I am just going to assume the Angus young sig is pretty much a SG almost nothing different except the extra signature gear added.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Kiggz said:


> I have only played the SG standard, I have never played a les paul or a angus young.
> 
> SO people are really hating on the SG3's pick ups ? what is so awkward about the 3 pick ups ?
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would go to a guitar store and try both a Les Paul and an SG. Play them side by side and compare both the physical weight/feel of the guitars, and the tone you get from them. That will tell you much more than reading on-line reviews and getting opinions here.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> For the record, I'm 6' and 135 lbs. and I prefer a Les Paul, sometimes peoples weight makes a difference...


6" feet and 135?..damn man..can you actually lift the LP?..hehehe


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

al3d said:


> 6" feet and 135?..damn man..can you actually lift the LP?..hehehe


All the muscle is hidden! I have absolutly no issue with any guitars weight actually, I didn't even start using a wide strap on my LP until I found one that matched it perfectly. :banana:


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*+1*



bagpipe said:


> If I were you, I would go to a guitar store and try both a Les Paul and an SG. Play them side by side and compare both the physical weight/feel of the guitars, and the tone you get from them. That will tell you much more than reading on-line reviews and getting opinions here.


you really have to try them. preferably with the same amp set up as you have at home if possible.

and, try both of them ON A STRAP. They will lend you one at thhe store. It's very important with an SG to know that you will be happy standing up and playing and dealing with the neck dive.

g.


----------



## Kiggz (Jan 8, 2008)

Gene Machine said:


> you really have to try them. preferably with the same amp set up as you have at home if possible.
> 
> and, try both of them ON A STRAP. They will lend you one at thhe store. It's very important with an SG to know that you will be happy standing up and playing and dealing with the neck dive.
> 
> g.


What does neck dive mean ? 

Also whats the difference in the SG - SG3 why people hating on the 3 pick ups ??? I thought it would be a bonus what is the down fall ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it means exactly what it says - the neck dives towards the ground, the guitar is not balanced. i've played an SG standard and it didnt have neck dive at all, nor a wide leather strap.

what's the downfall of 3 pickups? look at where you pick on a guitar, and then imagine that the space between your pickups is filled. a middle humbucker gets in the way for most of us.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*for me*



Budda said:


> it means exactly what it says - the neck dives towards the ground, the guitar is not balanced. i've played an SG standard and it didnt have neck dive at all, nor a wide leather strap.
> 
> what's the downfall of 3 pickups? look at where you pick on a guitar, and then imagine that the space between your pickups is filled. a middle humbucker gets in the way for most of us.


I found the middle pickup also got in the way when I went to finger pick something, like maybe do a banjo roll or a double stop. I couldn't get underneath the high E string because there was a BIG F'n PICKUP in the way.

(sorry, I need to learn to let it go... breath breath.... kjdr )

hey. try it. maybe you'll love it. maybe you'll love it so much you lurve it.
but be mindful of that downfall, as well as the downfall of the neck dive. 

Pun Intended.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

There's a definite advantage to a three pickup guitar. I don't notice any difference in strumming, picking, or fingerstyle anymore. That extra pick-up allows for some extra tonal freedom. I have an old beat up humbucker in the middle slot right now that adds that touch of treble to the flavour of my sound.

There's tonnes of possibilities that are opened up with that third slot.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Wheeman said:


> There's a definite advantage to a three pickup guitar. I don't notice any difference in strumming, picking, or fingerstyle anymore. That extra pick-up allows for some extra tonal freedom. I have an old beat up humbucker in the middle slot right now that adds that touch of treble to the flavour of my sound.
> 
> There's tonnes of possibilities that are opened up with that third slot.


I'd rather split the coils than add a 3rd pickup.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

*If you can find a GIbson SG 61 re-issue*

I used to own a 61 Re-issue (one of the Gibson GOW from 07) and sold it in this forum a while back.. it sounded killer (57 Humbuckers) and was surprisingly well balanced for an SG.. 

Just my two cents.. if you can track one of these down and try it out..

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/divisions/gibson usa/products/sg/sg 61reissue/


----------



## Kiggz (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm its looking like the standings are 60% SG and 40% Les Paul. 

The angus young Sig and the SG3 have been booted, Now my beef is between the Les Paul and the SG, I guess I will have to try them both out this week. 

Any recommendations on a guitar store in toronto loaded with SG's & Les Pauls.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Long and McQuade Bloor St West store has lots of both. I was just in there last week and saw a '61 reissue, a couple standard SGs and a whole whack of LPs too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

my 2 cents on the SG standard: i've only played 1 gibson SG standard, but it was perfectly balanced just like my les paul. compared to every epi SG i've picked up, which had bad neck dive (even my buddy's elitist SG).


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> my 2 cents on the SG standard: i've only played 1 gibson SG standard, but it was perfectly balanced just like my les paul. compared to every epi SG i've picked up, which had bad neck dive (even my buddy's elitist SG).


I never played an elitest SG but I've heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

he was pretty sure by the specs that that's what it is, but he bought it as a G400 from the shop.

the guitar sounds great, feels solid - but one of the knobs now falls off, and it has beastly neck dive. still fun to play though - he wont sell it to me


----------



## guitar fan (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a Gibson SG3 in ebony and the 3, 57 classic PAF humbuckers are amazing.The guitar is amazing and a keeper.The middle pickup was anoying at first but I adjusted the pickups and it's not a problem anymore.Another issue that may or may not bother you is because their is only one volume and one tone you can't adjust the pickups individually(leads vs rythem).I use a pedal for leads so it makes no difference to me.Hope that helps


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow...talk about necroposting..LOL....


----------

